#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [遊戲] [獸遊世界]正式開放.並開放登記通知~

## 翠龍

嗨~各位~我是翠龍.獸遊設計師(主打桌遊).今日要來公布一個好消息[獸遊世界]已經設計差不多了~可以登記了.暑假都在做這個!!!
這是用minecraft所做的遊戲.別於一般地圖.只有單一遊戲.共有四大區.可以單人玩或多人玩.想當然其中一區就是獸迷專區!!!!!除了簡易的介紹註解.其重點是有獸迷網站粉頁介紹!!其登記只要來粉頁留言並貼上要登記的獸網即可.成功會通知歐~其他內容/更詳細的解說就在下列網址.我就不多說了.遊玩過後有任何建議心得...等也歡迎來留言!!!目前登記尚無期限限制(還有空間)!!!
註解:
1為了避免洗版.下方留言請勿回討論性(問問題...等)簡單講就是我會讀但非必要不會回應歐
2由於貼照片出了些問題這裡暫時不會有圖片.但網址能看到.只要學會貼照片就會貼上了.敬請見諒
警告:以上僅為通知.並未同步當下情況.以實際狀況來主
<網站>(該遊戲下載點)
https://rayfong0127.wixsite.com/furrygame
<臉書>(獸網/獸頁登記申請....建議/提問點)(遊戲更新也會貼於此)
https://www.facebook.com/%E7%BF%A0%E...1006893562000/

----------

